# What's Wrong With Her Foot?



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I was walking in the coop today and I noticed my Leghorn hens foot was swelled like. Do any of y'all know what this is? These are some pictures of the hen and her feet. It seems like I have seen it before somewhere, but I can't remember. She walks fine and acts fine. There is no difference in her everyday routine that I have noticed. There is a sore on the bottom of her foot as well. It goes inside the foot. It's like there is a hole in the middle of her foot with dirt and litter inside it. Any ideas?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

i think it might be called bumblefoot but not sure .. you can do your own surgery on it .. i remember Bee had wrote about it but not sure what thread it was on ..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, its bumble and will have to be dealt with.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

What do I have to do?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The easiest thing is to search for Bee's post on bumble. I'm sure she's got every contingency covered under the topic.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I found a video on youtube on how to do it. Thanks you two for the help!


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Years ago I had a leghorn that had the same exact thing happen to her.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Did she live?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yup Bumble foot. Did you soak her foot and get the junk out ?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

It can be done. It's not pretty but it can be removed. I have done it to 2 of my chickens. Take your time and make sure you get it all out. You want the core at the root of the hole.
Good luck


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

No I haven't. I'm supposed to do surgery today. I thought I was supposed to cut around the sore.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

You wanna soak it first to soften it up. When you start picking at it go in at an angle to the bottom of the sore. All around the sore. That why you are lifting it up a little at a time. The place will be stinky and nasty. It may take a few try's. Just so you can give your bird a break. Keep it covered.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope it goes well.  This is the first time I've ever had to do it.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

It is hard to do your first time. Best to put her/him on your lap and put a blanket over there face. It helps calm them. Just take your time! My first time removing it, I took 3 days to do it. I was scared! The second time I think I was more sure of myself and I got it out in about an hour. You will do just fine .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> It is hard to do your first time. Best to put her/him on your lap and put a blanket over there face. It helps calm them. Just take your time! My first time removing it, I took 3 days to do it. I was scared! The second time I think I was more sure of myself and I got it out in about an hour. You will do just fine .


Statements of past experience are very much needed. Especially that first time experience. It will give the person doing the procedure the first time an idea of whether or not they are not accomplishing what they should in a short period of time.


----------



## LadyGothic (Aug 17, 2013)

So that's what bumble foot looks like. I found a magazine that tells you how to do the surgery. I will private message you with copies of the pages when I get home in a few hours.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How's it going Maran? Any progress of the core?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I did the surgery today. I'm not sure if I got it all. I watched a video on youtube and on the video alot more cam out. There wasn't alot that came out of this one. She acts fine and I have her bandaged up, but I think I'm going to have to do it again in a few days.


----------

